# making vs. buying carts/wagons?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been looking at websites and i was wondering what everyone's favorite cart/wagon was and where they got it. i've got some ideas for making carts and wagons but i don't know how to make/attach an axle. it would be wood. what kind of wheels/tires also? people say they get them on ebay but i've not found any goat carts, harnesses, or pack equipment at all. 
:doh: :doh: :doh: 
any ideas?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought a $70 garden wagon from TSC, took the handle of, and replaced it with some welded shafts (wooden shafts would work too). Its the perfect size fore a goat and its really light. It did not have a seat but you could build a seat pretty easily. And the sides fold down so it can be a flat bed also. 
Hope this helps some! :cart:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you. i have been looking for wagons so i can buy the wagon and make a shaft for it. another problem is i dont know how i would make a shaft. i have seen pics of carts but how do i make and attach one?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Look at hogger goat supply. They have a set of shafts that come without the cart. Mine look like that except my shafts are not curved and they are welded to the single tree. My atachment part is like that tho. It attaches to a rectangular bar that the handle would attach to if I would use it for a real garden wagon. The shafts attach to the bar that connects to the axel. Hope this is not too confusing! Good Luck


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i made a little "wagon" with wood and a milk crate. no wheels yet so i havent tried it out...


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool! Can't wait to see pics!


----------

